# SETM Application for settlement uk



## gemmaluna (May 8, 2013)

Hi i really need someones knowledge on appliaction form and process, my husband was granted spouse visa april 2011 and cam to uk may 2011, his visa expires july 2013, we have appointment at PEO Croydon 21st May 2013.

1- as we applying in person at Croydon public office, do we fill out Set M form in paper form and take with us and pay for visa on day by card?

2 - section 7, 7. Have you had your fingerprints taken as part of a previous United Kingdom immigrationapplication made in the United Kingdom or abroad?
Yes - go to question 8
what does this mean on this part? - 10. Give details of the British diplomatic post(s) involved if the application(s) was/were made abroad

3- SECTION 8 - YOUR HOME AND FINANCES Complete the following table indicating the sources and levels of income as indicated in 8.2.- 8.6
what do we put in table from details we have given in 8.2 - 8.6? confused

4- SECTION 10 – PHOTOGRAPHS
Two recent identical passport-size photographs of each child under 18 included in section 3 and applying for indefinite leave to remain in the UK with you, with their full name written on the back of each photograph.
we have included my sone in section 3 although he not applying for visa as he was born in UK april 2012 and has british birth certificate, Do we defiantly need to get passport photos of him too?

5- Home and Finances - amounts recieve in public funds, it doesnt state, yearly or monthly does anyone know what i put?
i would really appreciate everyone help on my questions

Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

gemmaluna said:


> Hi i really need someones knowledge on appliaction form and process, my husband was granted spouse visa april 2011 and cam to uk may 2011, his visa expires july 2013, we have appointment at PEO Croydon 21st May 2013.
> 
> 1- as we applying in person at Croydon public office, do we fill out Set M form in paper form and take with us and pay for visa on day by card?


Yes, print out and take with you and pay by card on the day.



> 2 - section 7, 7. Have you had your fingerprints taken as part of a previous United Kingdom immigration application made in the United Kingdom or abroad?
> Yes - go to question 8
> what does this mean on this part? - 10. Give details of the British diplomatic post(s) involved if the application(s) was/were made abroad


Give details in regards to every time your husband has had to have your prints taken in regards to applying for a visa.

For example, I'd have to write down the following:

WorldBridge Canada, Vancouver, Canada July 5, 2012
(for my Fiancee Visa)

Solihull P.E.O. office, Birmingham, UK November 6, 2012
(for my FLR(M) visa)




> 3- SECTION 8 - YOUR HOME AND FINANCES Complete the following table indicating the sources and levels of income as indicated in 8.2.- 8.6
> what do we put in table from details we have given in 8.2 - 8.6? confused


If you are so-called "Old Rules" (i.e. your first visa was applied for by July 8, 2012... I'm assuming that this is your situation) you simply have to show proof of having £115 (am rounding up slightly, as I can't remember the exact amount) per week in the bank after rent and Council Tax has been paid.



> 4- SECTION 10 – PHOTOGRAPHS
> Two recent identical passport-size photographs of each child under 18 included in section 3 and applying for indefinite leave to remain in the UK with you, with their full name written on the back of each photograph.
> we have included my sone in section 3 although he not applying for visa as he was born in UK april 2012 and has british birth certificate, Do we defiantly need to get passport photos of him too?


Photos for your husband only. 

Your Son is British by birth (and does not need a visa)... this requirement is only for Children who are applying for a visa.



> 5- Home and Finances - amounts recieve in public funds, it doesnt state, yearly or monthly does anyone know what i put?
> i would really appreciate everyone help on my questions


Not sure about this one, but I am assuming it's for things like Disability Living Allowance/Care Allowance or similar. Since your husband is not entitled to Public Funds, you'd only enter amounts received by yourself.


----------



## gemmaluna (May 8, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Yes, print out and take with you and pay by card on the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok thanks about paying on day

i meant to say on this part what do i put - Give details of the British diplomatic post(s) involved if the application(s) was/were made abroad??

3- SECTION 8 - YOUR HOME AND FINANCES Complete the following table indicating the sources and levels of income as indicated in 8.2.- 8.6
what do we put in table from details we have given in 8.2 - 8.6? 
This part so i would state wages etc to add up what left with after council tax and rent?

4- SECTION 10 – PHOTOGRAPHS
Two recent identical passport-size photographs of each child under 18 included in section 3 and applying for indefinite leave to remain in the UK with you, with their full name written on the back of each photograph.
we have included my sone in section 3 although he not applying for visa as he was born in UK april 2012 and has british birth certificate, Do we defiantly need to get passport photos of him too? 
so we dont need even though he is included in section 3 of appliaction?

public funds part i know i would only add from myself but not sure if to put monthly or yearly amounts ads doesnt state

but thanks ever so much for your answers so far its so helpful asking on here


----------



## gemmaluna (May 8, 2013)

i could really use peoples help with answers to my questions if anyone can help please?


----------



## gemmaluna (May 8, 2013)

Has anyone had a chance to look at this, jopper maybe i have seen you have helped alot of people on here. My appointment is next week so need to clarify answers to my questions please help


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

We did a cover letter like this:

DATE YOU ARE APPLYING, SET(M) information for the application of (NAMES HERE)
Applicant, and wife of a UK citizen: (NAME). UK Citizen, and spouse of applicant: (NAME).

Finances:
We are applying for SET(M) under the OLD rules.
We received our Visas on: (DATES, TYPES OF VISAS).
I entered the UK on (DATE).
We are employed (at - or self employed). We are both providing our tax returns, our bank statements under the names of (NAMES), pay slips from the (JOB), my P60 from the (JOB). LIST ALL DOCUMENTS YOU ARE SUPPLYING HERE.
Our combined income, AFTER taxes, on our tax returns for last year was: (AMOUNT)
Our rent is – (AMOUNT) per month. Our council tax is – (AMOUNT) per month. Combined, the amount of Rent and Council Tax is – (AMOUNT) per month.
Therefore, we have (AMOUNT) left over, each month, after rent and council tax.
We have not accessed any public funds. 
We have provided you with the all documentation required for you to verify this information along with our application form.
Many thanks for your service,
(BOTH NAMES)

I'M NOT SURE ABOUT THE REST OF YOUR QUESTIONS, BUT I HOPE THAT HELPS.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh, and they actually kept our cover letter, so I guess they liked it... ?!


----------



## gemmaluna (May 8, 2013)

ok thanks so much for your help, that is good of you.

4- SECTION 10 – PHOTOGRAPHS
Two recent identical passport-size photographs of each child under 18 included in section 3 and applying for indefinite leave to remain in the UK with you, with their full name written on the back of each photograph.
we have included my sone in section 3 although he not applying for visa as he was born in UK april 2012 and has british birth certificate, Do we defiantly need to get passport photos of him too? 

Photos for your husband only. 

Your Son is British by birth (and does not need a visa)... this requirement is only for Children who are applying for a visa.

can anyone confirm if this is right as my son is only 13 months old so may have trouble getting photo done, if needed we will make sure is done?

Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If he has a UK birth certificate, then he automatically qualifies as being British and doesn't need a visa, thus no photos are required for him


----------

